# Fun Thread:Election Night Song list for post-Trump loss- suggestions?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Fun thread - let's not get too political here please😉.
I have a couple close friends living in US who are not so much praying for a Biden victory as much they are a Trump defeat.
Trying to do up a little list of appropriate songs to send to them, should this happen.
Just off top of my head I'm considering:













probably throw in "Imagine", something by Dylan, Beatles, Marley.
I also need a real feel-good disco "message" song?? anyone?
And any other suggestions for songs of this "ilk"? nothing too new, or current please...we're old geezers and need familiar tunes🤓🤓🤓
_"🎶LET THE SUN SHINE, LET THE SUN SHINE IN!🎶"_


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Of course, you can play the same playlist if Trump wins.

Basically no matter who wins, at least 1 of them will lose, so it's really a glass half full or glass half empty thing.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks. great dong!
they're just hoping for the lesser of two evils, I guess.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

oooo...just thought of another one


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Eamon - **** It (I Don't Want You Back)





Whoa oh oh
Ooh ooh
No no no
See, I don't know why I liked you so much
I gave you all, of my trust
I told you, I loved you, now that's all down the drain
Ya put me through pain, I want to let you know how I feel
**** what I said it don't mean **** now
**** the presents might as well throw em out
**** all those kisses, they didn't mean jack
**** you, you hoe, I don't want you back
**** what I said it don't mean **** now
**** the presents might as well throw em out
**** all those kisses they didn't mean jack
**** you, you hoe, I don't want you back
You thought, you could
Keep this **** from me, yeah
Ya burnt *****, I heard the story
Ya played me, ya even gave him head
Now ya askin' for me back
Ya just another hag, look elsewhere
'cause ya done with me
**** what I said it don't mean **** now
**** the presents might as well throw em out
**** all those kisses they didn't mean jack
**** you, you hoe, I don't want you back
**** what I said it don't mean **** now
**** the presents might as well throw em out
**** all those kisses they didn't mean jack
**** you, you hoe, I don't want you back
Oh oh oh oh
Uh hun yeah
Oh oh oh oh
Uh hun yeah
Oh oh oh oh
Uh hun yeah
Oh oh oh oh
Uh hun yeah
Ya questioned, did I care
You could ask anyone, I even said
Ya were my great one
Now its, over, but I do admit I'm sad.
It hurts real bad, I can't sweat that, 'cause I loved the hoe
**** what I said it don't mean **** now
**** the presents might as well throw em out
**** all those kisses they didn't mean jack
**** you, you hoe, I don't want you back
Oh oh oh oh
Uh hun yeah
Oh oh oh oh
Uh hun yeah
Oh oh oh oh
Uh hun yeah
Oh oh oh oh
Uh huh yeah


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Jonny Lang - Lie To Me





Lie to Me

Lie to me
and tell me everything is all right
Lie to me
and tell me that you'll stay here tonight
Tell me that you'll never leave,
And I'll just try to make believe
That everything you tell me is true
Lie to me, go ahead and lie to me
Lie to me, go ahead and lie to me
Lie to me
it doesn't matter anymore
It could never be the way it was before
If I can't hold on to you
Leave me with something I can hold onto,
For just a little while won't you let me be
Anyone can see
That you love him…


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Jack Jones - The Impossible Dream


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Napoleon XIV - They're Coming To Take Me Away


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

And this is just the tame version.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)




----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I thought this is what is played when a team is losing?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

For The Losers .....

Bobby Gaylor - Suicide
(YouTube Video)





Suicide:

Animals don't have a choice.
If they're not happy with their place in the world too bad.
They have to live the life they've been given.
Humans, on the other hand, don't have to.
We have a choice.
If you don't like your place in the world, you can get off anytime you want.
Suicide. That's right.
You don't like the way your life's going,
You don't like the way you are in the world,
Anything around you, you can check out anytime you like.
Animals aren't allowed that thought
And believe me, if they were, they would use it.
There'd be a lot of dogs and cats, owned by assholes
That live in high-rises, diving out the windows.
Zebras if they even had remotely that thought
Would take a look at themselves and go, "What the ****!"
Black & white in a green & brown world this blows.
I'm just gonna jump in the river
I don't have a thumb to work a gun or hold a knife
Or even open a jar of pills.
I'm just gonna dive into the next lion's mouth.
Why even bother?"
Now, monkeys have the opposable thumb
So they could kinda do it the exact same way we do.
Now, there's a bunch of people that say,
"Oh, it's against the law".
Well, it's only against the law if you do a crappy job and get caught.
Other people say, "Oh, we should save them".
Yeah, well you know what?
Not everybody wants to be saved.
Not everybody should be saved.
And who are we to force our will upon them?
I mean, isn't that one of the joys about being a human?
Freedom of choice?
Now, it's not all bad.
Now, I'm not saying "Kill yourself".
But if you're gonna be an idiot and do it anyway,
It's no sweat off of my back.
There's a lot of good that could come from it.
A little bit of bad thrown in.
Some of the things:
A job will open
An apartment will become available
There'll be more air for me
They say there's two girls for every guy - if you're a man, there'll be four chicks for me
There'll be more Ketel One vodka for me
There'll be one less idiot in line at the bank who gets up to the window without their fucking slips filled out
I won't ever have to go to the store to buy my favorite Salt & Vinegar Chips
And have the clerk point at you and say, "They bought the last bag"
You won't help change the McDonald's sign to a Hundred Billion Served
You'll never get AIDS
You won't have to worry about calories ever
No more, "Hey, does this make me look fat?"
There'll be one less polluting human
You won't have to recycle
There'll be one less car on the road
There'll be more Ring Dings for me
Fifty or so chickens' lives will be spared
Your fingers won't ever get red from eating pistachios
You won't be forced to visit your Grandparents on Sundays anymore
No more church
You'll be saying, "Hey, World - Kiss My ***!"
No more wet dreams about Supermodels
No more Barry Manilow
Not for a few years anyway
Wondering "Am I a loser?" will be a thing of the past
Say good-bye to crappy Xmas presents from Aunts and Uncles
You won't have to suffer through a Motley Crue reunion
**** flossing and brushing
You'll never lose sleep over a pregnancy scare
Adios, acne
Worrying whether you fit in or not won't be on your brain
See ya later, homework
You'll never have to sit through another movie brought to you by the creators of South Park
School's out forever
No more paying bills
You won't have to do chores
You won't be able to run over toads with the lawnmower though
You'll also miss McDonald's French Fries
Bugs Bunny
The amazing electrifying feeling that surges through your body when you kiss someone for the first time
You won't be able to watch the letterbox director's cut of Jaws
Candy
Living above ground
Pudding crust
You'll miss the rush of getting your first apartment
Getting to the point in your life where you can tell your parents to
"**** off! I gotta make my own mistakes, you did"
You'll miss sex you'll miss thinking about it, looking for it,
Sex by yourself, sex with a partner, sex with multiple partners
No more summer nights that seem to go on forever roller coasters
Naming your kid the name you always wanted
Making a difference in the world
You'll miss the experience and pleasure of Hallucinogenics
Watching your neighbor's wife change clothes with her blinds open
A lifetime of masturbating
Watching your favorite team sweep the series
Music, you will definitely miss music
Trying to sneak into your house drunk three hours past your curfew
You'll miss the blaze and glory of the 4th of July fireworks
The taste of Captain Crunch
If you're a boy, you'll miss the feeling the first time you reach up a girl's shirt
If you're a girl, the feeling the first time you reach down a boy's pants
You'll miss your favorite coat
Waffles with whipped cream and strawberries
Beating your friends at video games
You won't be around to see what shape and color the new marshmallow in Lucky Charms will be
You'll miss the feeling you get when reminiscing about your first love - thirty years after the fact
The joy of giving and receiving at Christmas
Skinny dipping
Getting stoned, reading Green Eggs & Ham, and eating like a horse that got loose in the grain bin
Flying cars
Hey, you were born, finish what you started!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

uh, yeah........a lot of these are juuuust a little off the MOR stuff i was aiming for....


----------



## MK7GTI (Mar 4, 2019)

This thread will be a good laugh if he wins again.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

we'll start a DIFFERENt list! lol


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

MK7GTI said:


> This thread will be a good laugh if he wins again.


It will be kinda sad whoever "wins" the USA loses.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> uh, yeah........a lot of these are juuuust a little off the MOR stuff i was aiming for....


Sorry - Maybe this would be better






No this may be more appropriate


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Beat it song though it will be played for those promoting the great reset


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ By Michael Jackson? That would be iconic.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

MK7GTI said:


> This thread will be a good laugh if he wins again.


 ... BIG "IF".


----------



## MK7GTI (Mar 4, 2019)

Beaver101 said:


> ... BIG "IF".


Not sure it's that 'BIG' but we shall see. I'm on a few other forums and they have similar threads such as this. People have already convinced themselves he lost yesterday haha.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Let me put it this way. If the Dump "wins", then the average American (in the majority or just about everyone else in the USA) "loses".


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Let me put it this way. If the Dump "wins", then the average American (in the majority or just about everyone else in the USA) "loses".


If Harris wins, then the average American loses.

It's a lose-lose situation.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Harris is not running for President and Biden isn't dead yet.

According to your famous line for "facts" ... you sure have your facts straight ... NOT.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Harris is not running for President and Biden isn't dead yet.
> 
> According to your famous line for "facts" ... you sure have your facts straight ... NOT.


Biden himself called it "the Harris administration".

Biden is merely a placeholder to keep Harris out of the line of fire.
Remember Harris couldn't even get the party nomination.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

How long do you think Biden can appear to be in control?
When do you think Harris will be asked to take the presidency?
The guy is not on his death bed.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> How long do you think Biden can appear to be in control?
> When do you think Harris will be asked to take the presidency?
> The guy is not on his death bed.


I'll bet even odds that he's out before 2 years.

I don't think he's on his death bed, it's more about the apparent cognitive decline


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

How long was Ronnie Ray-Gun senile before it was admitted to? Ronnie was making decisions after getting an astrologer to create a chart for him and Nancy.
Biden can handle 4 years I think.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> Biden himself called it "the Harris administration".
> 
> Biden is merely a placeholder to keep Harris out of the line of fire.
> Remember Harris couldn't even get the party nomination.


 ... so what? If the Dump croaked, it would have been known as the Pence Administration. Only that Pence would be a lame sitting duck, less all the Twittering screams.

Not sure why you're so afraid of Harris ... enough to forecast when Biden dies (like he already is) and what happens next.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> I'll bet even odds that he's out before 2 years.
> 
> I don't think he's on his death bed, it's more about the apparent cognitive decline


I said all the same about Trump. He actually stuck it out.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> I said all the same about Trump. He actually stuck it out.


Well I think Trump is holding out better because he isn't taking the responsibility as seriously as most other presidents.
Typically the President ages a lot... not Trump.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

:) lonewolf said:


> Beat it song though it will be played for those promoting the great reset


That song is already claimed by Rudy Giuliani.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Here's a cover of Highway to Hell by the famous Wing

I think it works whoever wins.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

must be some more good suggestions??

I guess, depending on you viewpoint, the first few lines of this one could work on a number of levels....
including summing up 2020 in general...


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

How about:


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

good one!


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

This election is not about Trump verses Biden or Republican verses Democrat it is about freedom verses New World order

Van Morrision, "As I walked out" Morrison has a few songs out exposing the Covid scandal.

If Trump wins play Van Morrison "No more lock down"

If you want to lose your freedom turn off your mind & trust in government then a Biden win is a step closer.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

_🎶 "gotta get through January, gotta get through February...🎶_

Van & Bob seem to have a song or lyrics to suit almost any situation...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trump can only win by a crooked election, so the Beatles Revolution may be appropriate for what happens next.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

and, this one, of course!


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

sags said:


> Trump can only win by a crooked election, so the Beatles Revolution may be appropriate for what happens next.
> [/QUOT
> 
> Other way around Sags. Biden rallies almost no one shows up. People flock to the Trump rallies.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

then there's this viewpoint....


----------

